# kernel-toolchain mtree: not found



## chandru (Jul 17, 2014)

I am trying to run the following command for toolchain configuration: `bmake kenel-toolchain TARGET=arm64 CC=clang` But the system returns the error saying:


```
mtree -deU -f /home/usera/arm64/etc/mtree/BSD.usr.dist  -p /usr/obj/arm64.arm64/home/usera/arm64/tmp/legacy/usr >/dev/null
/bin/sh: 1: mtree: not found
*** Error code 127
```

What could be the error? What is the change that I have to make to any file?

Thank you!


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2014)

Which version of FreeBSD, and on what architecture?  It looks like you are trying to cross-build for ARM, but more details would certainly help.


----------



## chandru (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello,
 Yes, I'm sorry for the inadequate information.
I am trying to build FreeBSD 8.2 for the ARM64 architecture. 
The objective is to port the OS onto ARMv8 foundation model. I am following the wiki given at [1].
[1] https://wiki.freebsd.org/arm64
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2014)

chandru said:
			
		

> I am trying to build FreeBSD 8.2 for the ARM64 architecture.


Please note that FreeBSD 8.2 has been end-of-life since July 2012.



> The objective is to port the OS onto ARMv8 foundation model. I am following the wiki given at [1].


If you want to do this kind of development you're probably better off using HEAD a.k.a 11-CURRENT.


----------



## chandru (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello, thank you for the suggestion.

I triedmaking it using version 10 RELEASE too. It is giving me the same error. I presume there must be some interoperability issues between BSD make and GNU make. What is your suggestion?

Thankyou!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2014)

Use make(1) not devel/bmake or devel/gmake.


----------

